# Weight revelation



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Took mine in for it's bi-annual legally required checkup yesterday. All was fine, but the mechanic told me my 3.5 ton MH weighs 3.7 without anyone in it. The one water tank and the fuel tank are full and there are a few things in the back - but no people nor the normal travel stuff. He told me they do this original certification with the thing totally empty. Noting to be done about it, but hope I don't get stopped somewhere.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

At least two things could be done. Get rid of some weight, or get the load rating of your vehicle increased. You need to do one or the other, because you are a) illegal and b) possibly uninsured.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If he was using the brake testing rollers to tell you this then the best thing you could do is go to a weighbridge and have it checked.

The brake tester needs to know the weight of the car/van/lorry/motorhome to check the brakes are correct for the weight of that vehicle. 

They are not checked like the weighbridge so can be wrong.

And get rid of all that water you do not need to carry around a full tank of water. A 1/4 of a tank will last a couple of days.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I seem to remember there was a thread similar to this a year or so ago where a garage had done this. I cant find it or remember the outcome but as suggested go to a proper weighbridge. I had ours done yesterday. Weight the whole van then the front and rear axles separately. They might be wrong.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I will have the weight checked properly. It is hard to believe that the unloaded vehicle could already be over weight. For the water, two kids and wildcamping we need it. I was actually wishing I had a second tank like so many others have.


----------

